# Are plakats bred for fighting?



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

My first plakat was a very robust, dark male with red and hints of blue in his tail only. He was ridiculously feisty, and I remember someone telling me back when I was on an LJ betta community that he had probably been from fighting stock. I loved him though. I liked the perfect shape of his short tail, round and oh so cute when he puffed up. Now that plakats are readily available all over around here in many wonderful colors I have only pk boys.

Earlier I was on Youtube watching a video of someone's fry (so cute!) and the video trail lead down a miserable road. I ended up running into tons of videos of plakats fighting, and the comments were all about how plakats are the ones for fighting and how they are extra aggressive. That is, when they weren't saying things like "betta r lame urs r wimps u shuld fight roosters!" I'm sure most of us have seen this kind of comment trail, and I know disturbing video links are forbidden here anyway for the sake of us all getting sleep at night. 

But now I'm wondering, do most people breed pk just for their 'fighter' personalities? And does their aggressive nature make their lives shorter for being so stressed all the time? I know Pei Ling especially spends 80% of his time spazzing at his reflection. He and Mitch were from Petco's HMPK stock, and my new guy Roland is a Petsmart Dragon but he's a pk too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu's a Plakat female, and she's adorably shy. she TRIES to act tough, but will pale up and stripe up in both ways(horizontal and vertical) at the sight of another betta. 'fighters' aren't supposed to do that. xD

so, i think not all plakats are bred for fighting. many you find on Aquabid and Youtube are, but not all are. x:


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Plakats were originally bred for fighting, and you can still find "fighting" plakats for sale out there. They're not bred for their colors, so they tend to be dark bodied with maybe a little blue or red on their fins. Here's a video of some true fighting plakats (these fish were NOT used for fighting, they are being sold as pets!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryhkzVwmcMw&feature=channel_video_title
Plakats are now being bred for the fancier colors because you can still have a beautiful betta, but now without the tailbiting!! =D Plakats have alot less fins and tail to haul around, so they tend to be alot more active than their long-finned counterparts. Aggression-wise, I guess it just depends on the personality of the fish. I've heard that plakats actually tend to live longer/be healthier than the long-finned variety (something about their genetics being stronger?) but I'm not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Speaking of plakats, I want this guy SO bad, but have neither the space or the extra money right now. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1312618489


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one of the "fighting type " and hes a stink very aggressive


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i guess that means Lulu's not a 'fighter' type. she's so sweet and submissive as all what. x:


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm i have a "fighter" apparently then. Hes from walmart, dark colored with red/blue tail hightlights, and labeled as a girl XD. He was really aggressive when he just matured into an adult, but he seems to have toned it down lately. Maybe thier environment also affects their personality? He was kept in a 10 gal divided with a really passive CT so maybe .. Hes calmed down?


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the great info, IndyFish! It would seem Kiale (my first plakat) was indeed a pure "fighting" type. He really was a vigorous guy.

Pei Ling was likely not meant to be a true fighting type, he's regular size and and gorgeously colored. He's got almost as much attitude as one though.

Petco now sells a separate variety though... in addition to half-moon plakats, they have some even larger plakats that have similar colorations to Kiale, very dark bodies with just a hint of color in the fins. They marked them as "king males". Since bettafighting is not illegal in the US as they are not considered by the government to fall under the categorization of 'animals' (real nice, huh? :-x) it seems Petco is marketing to the fighting community, albeit subtly enough that most wouldn't realize it. That makes me really sad.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer the fighter plakats over all the Betta varieties. I love the way they look and the short fins. Here is a pic of a female. They aren't bred for color so for the most part they are all this color.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think Petco is marketing to the fighting community buy calling them kings. IMO they are called King Bettas so the average person walking into Petco has a small clue what they are. I honestly didn't know what they were or never seen them until a couple of months ago. I had to do some research to get an idea. I am honestly hooked on them. If I ever breed Bettas it will be the fighter PK.

Petco now sells a separate variety though... in addition to half-moon plakats, they have some even larger plakats that have similar colorations to Kiale, very dark bodies with just a hint of color in the fins. They marked them as "king males". Since bettafighting is not illegal in the US as they are not considered by the government to fall under the categorization of 'animals' (real nice, huh? :-x) it seems Petco is marketing to the fighting community, albeit subtly enough that most wouldn't realize it. That makes me really sad


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

No problem! The "king" bettas are actually just large plakats, they can grow to be about twice the size of regular plakats. They need about 10 gallons of space at a minimum. But I don't think they're any more aggressive than a regular betta. I've heard that the selective breeding that gives them their size makes their genetics very poor, and they are prone to illness. But that doesn't mean that they are all unhealthy fish, I think they're quite beautiful in their own way =) Kings are seperate from giant bettas, giant bettas can get even bigger than the kings, and kings were created specifically for sale in pet stores.
Here's a really nice example of a true giant betta, and he's not even full grown!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsq2YMHaAFw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally think the King is a watered down version of the Fighter.






Indyfishy said:


> No problem! The "king" bettas are actually just large plakats, they can grow to be about twice the size of regular plakats. They need about 10 gallons of space at a minimum. But I don't think they're any more aggressive than a regular betta. I've heard that the selective breeding that gives them their size makes their genetics very poor, and they are prone to illness. But that doesn't mean that they are all unhealthy fish, I think they're quite beautiful in their own way =) Kings are seperate from giant bettas, giant bettas can get even bigger than the kings, and kings were created specifically for sale in pet stores.
> Here's a really nice example of a true giant betta, and he's not even full grown!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsq2YMHaAFw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

TonyK said:


> I personally think the King is a watered down version of the Fighter.


Perhaps, although fighters aren't any larger than average plakats, just stronger bodied. Kings are quite massive when full grown. But they do have alot of fighter characteristics, especially in colors. Although I have seen a few orange dalmation kings on this forum, and even a pure white one :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

betta fighting IS illegal in most states, technically. x: it falls under "animal fighting" unless specified. i've found that most states don't specify, thus any kind of animal fighting is illegal. sadly, i don't think they'll take you seriously. >.>;


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

The fighters are the same size as the Kings. I would show you but videos are very hard to find that are peaceful.



I can shoot myself for this one. I saw a King at Petco, he had the blue body with red like they all do but, his head was a solid orange. I went back the next to get him and he was gone. Probably sold to someone that was going to keep him in a stinking cup.:evil:




Indyfishy said:


> Perhaps, although fighters aren't any larger than average plakats, just stronger bodied. Kings are quite massive when full grown. But they do have alot of fighter characteristics, especially in colors. Although I have seen a few orange dalmation kings on this forum, and even a pure white one :shock:


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

TonyK said:


> The fighters are the same size as the Kings. I would show you but videos are very hard to find that are peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> I can shoot myself for this one. I saw a King at Petco, he had the blue body with red like they all do but, his head was a solid orange. I went back the next to get him and he was gone. Probably sold to someone that was going to keep him in a stinking cup.:evil:


 
Oh wow, i didn't know that the true fighters were so big! I've only seen kings in person, but they always looked like they would be much much bigger than the fighters I've seen on the internet! Awww I'm sorry you missed him, hopefully you'll find another that's just as spectacular! I hope he got a good home with someone that knows how to care for him, i always feel so bad for the bettas in the store knowing that most of them will most likely live out their lives in vases =/


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't knock spending there life in vases. A vase as a tank in itself is not a bad betta home when there done correctly in a very large vase they are beautiful and the live plant that is part of the set up is good for them and they for it back when betta vases were the IT thing ( about ten years ago ) I had quite a few and those vases can be VERY large I had a few so big I could stick both arms past my elbow in them just like a one gallon drum bowl isn't a "bad" home if taken care of its the person that makes it into a bad home by neglecting it look around at some breeder sites what they keep juvies and adults in is MUCH smaller for optimum space usage its really about care not size


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen some vases that I really liked. The ones I hate are when the fish looks like its cramped then they add a plant and its no room to move. I keep seeing pictures of them kept in looks to be 1 to 2 gallon glass jars ( almost like a big cookie jar). If I could find them I would love to use them.






YoshesMom said:


> Don't knock spending there life in vases. A vase as a tank in itself is not a bad betta home when there done correctly in a very large vase they are beautiful and the live plant that is part of the set up is good for them and they for it back when betta vases were the IT thing ( about ten years ago ) I had quite a few and those vases can be VERY large I had a few so big I could stick both arms past my elbow in them just like a one gallon drum bowl isn't a "bad" home if taken care of its the person that makes it into a bad home by neglecting it look around at some breeder sites what they keep juvies and adults in is MUCH smaller for optimum space usage its really about care not size


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

YoshesMom said:


> Don't knock spending there life in vases. A vase as a tank in itself is not a bad betta home when there done correctly in a very large vase they are beautiful and the live plant that is part of the set up is good for them and they for it back when betta vases were the IT thing ( about ten years ago ) I had quite a few and those vases can be VERY large I had a few so big I could stick both arms past my elbow in them just like a one gallon drum bowl isn't a "bad" home if taken care of its the person that makes it into a bad home by neglecting it look around at some breeder sites what they keep juvies and adults in is MUCH smaller for optimum space usage its really about care not size


Oops I'm sorry, there was no offence meant! I agree some vases are fine, i've seen a few that were quite large! I meant the dinky pint sized vases, or when they just get treated like home decor, i should have specified


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

TonyK said:


> I keep seeing pictures of them kept in looks to be 1 to 2 gallon glass jars ( almost like a big cookie jar). If I could find them I would love to use them.


I've seen those in Walmart's storage section, actually! XD



Indyfishy said:


> I meant the dinky pint sized vases, or when they just get treated like home decor


Home decor like those stupid cubes with the cheap backgrounds that are made to stick some bamboo in and HANG ON THE WALL. :???:

Anyway thanks everyone! It's cool learning about the varieties and talking to other pk lovers. Some people see short tails and go "why bother, it defeats the purpose of having a betta!?" as if a fancy long tail is the _only _thing that makes a betta a betta. These people are usually the same sort who can't comprehend having females though. Personally I just love those little round tails and they still have just as much personality and good looks!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I will have to look. Do you remember how much they cost?





Vanah said:


> I've seen those in Walmart's storage section, actually! XD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

meet my Plakats!(i say Plakats, because two are HMPKs. lol)

Lulu:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1498801636521&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1524388436175&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1524388556178&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

Theo, a Halfmoon Plakat:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1602676593330&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

and Chappy Belle, another HMPK:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1645436982313&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

all are sweet fish. not aggressive at all. Theo has his reasons(being mostly blind), but Chappy never flares, and Lulu's so sweet and submissive. x: clearly NOT fighters, none of them. the last two pics of Lulu are her, freaking out in her 2 gallon. :/ that cave, is what she hid in all week until i put her back in her one gallon.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

TonyK said:


> I will have to look. Do you remember how much they cost?


I don't remember, sadly, but it shouldn't be too bad. You could also try Michaels or Creative Habitat, if you have those, but the prices will be a lot higher. Don't bother with AC Moore, their glassware selection stinks. 


Luimeril, Theo is gorgeous!  Here are my guys, since my sig pics are so teenie:

http://arvanahmodray.com/AngelaBoisselle/photography/animals/PeiLing2.jpg

http://arvanahmodray.com/AngelaBoisselle/photography/animals/Mitch.jpg

http://arvanahmodray.com/AngelaBoisselle/photography/animals/Roland.jpg


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. Theo's my baby boy. x: being partly blind, i baby him a bit more than i should. he's not as interactive as my others, though, but that's fine. :3


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

My plakat is exponentially more active/aggressive than my previous or current HM bettas. He's constantly flaring at everything and swims constantly, he also loves filter current.


----------

